# Ok, I can't remember what the darn thing is called....



## Schroedc (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm getting ready to do 5 knives for the holidays and I'm using some Kellam blades. I know there is a tool to hog out the slot for the tang after you drill a pilot hole but I can't for the life of me remember what the darn thing is called so I can order one. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## jasonb (Oct 23, 2017)

Google says "hidden tang broach", but I don't see em for sale, seem like most make em.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 23, 2017)

Colin, what you're looking for is called a broach.


----------



## jasonb (Oct 23, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Google says "hidden tang broach", but I don't see em for sale, seem like most make em.
> 
> http://www.riversidemachine.net/item561596.ctlg


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 23, 2017)

A drill bit


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2017)

I thought a broach was something a woman wore. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks! Broach was what I was looking for. I do have some O1 tool steel around. I may just make one now that I know what it is.


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 23, 2017)

Tony said:


> I thought a broach was something a woman wore. Tony



That's called a griddle.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2017)

TRfromMT said:


> That's called a griddle.



Our women cook with them here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 23, 2017)

TRfromMT said:


> That's called a griddle.


Uhhh maybe a girdle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 23, 2017)

Tongue in cheek. I know that.

The thing she wears is a brooch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm late but have some info for ya...

Pics 

How to make it. Pics are missing, but its easy enough to follow by just the text...

Broach 1

Broach 2 

Hope it helps ya...


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2017)

And this too....
https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/hidden-tang-broaches.688119/


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2017)

If you make one, can you take pics. I had those saved on my bookmarks cuz I was going to make one too. But, never got around to it....


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 23, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> If you make one, can you take pics. I had those saved on my bookmarks cuz I was going to make one too. But, never got around to it....



I also saw some really easy ones done out of jig saw blades. Might try that first since I've got a huge pile of those. I can see multiple uses in some other things I do for a real broach so I'll probably make one sooner or later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2017)

Ooh...thats a good idea too. Solder em together?


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 24, 2017)

It is called a milling machine or a file guide and a 1/8" chainsaw file plus lots of elbow grease and patience.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2017)

Colin, I found this in my bookmarks too....

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69096&cat=1,42524

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 30, 2017)

TRfromMT said:


> Tongue in cheek. I know that.
> 
> The thing she wears is a brooch


One step further and I think it would be called a smooch!


----------



## Strider (Nov 3, 2017)

I've been meaning to make one for myself for the past 5 years. Thanks for reminding me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2017)

Only 5? Hahahaa


----------

